# Am I going to have to run dual batteries?



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wondering if it is crucial to run dual batteries on my set-up? 83 CJ7 with an amp putting out 119 amps. Meyer E47 with a six and a half Meyer up front. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Many people run single batteries and get by with it just fine. If you are a personal plower you should be fine with a single battery. If you start ending up with a dead battery you might check into a dual setup.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes a 120 amp is more than enough here. Many years ago I plowed with a 70 amp alt on one battery and never "died" on the job. 2 batteries will give you a bit more stable voltage and a lot more reserve capacity too.


----------



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yea there is never anything wrong with power in reserve. Thanks for the posts guys.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

one yellow top optima battery


----------

